# Photo Shoot - Lee DT MC



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

Double Tailed Multi Colored
Green, Red, Cyan, Blue

Girlfriend Dragonfish told me to walk through Petco cause they had a better selection. Well I did as told then on impulse I was like OMG MUST HAVE THIS FISH! So yeah.....I bought the fish. He has a spazzy personality and rawrs at my finger but doesn't run away XD!


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

He's so pretty! I love the feisty ones. XD


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, I see green, and rainbow :-D <3
xD Lol, did I mention how I'm going to sneak down there and steal him one of these days? ;-)


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

he's very very very pretty!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice colors.


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

@ Ninja Fish - Same here! The feisty ones are so cute!

@ BettaXFishXCrazy Thanks XD! He's my baby ^.^.

@ DragonFish NOOOOS!! He's my pretty baby XD! .

@ Jayy & MySquishy - Thanks ^.^!!!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

What a gorgeous guy!! Love the ruffling on his tail! He's like a rosetail doubletail!!


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

Zenandra said:


> What a gorgeous guy!! Love the ruffling on his tail! He's like a rosetail doubletail!!


I'll see if I can get him to flare out fully so maybe you guys can figure out if he is a RTDT. ^.^.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful! I love his colors.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Pretty, pretty boy there  He doesn't have the FINFINFINFIN amount that a lot of DBTs have, and I like that. Makes him look less chaotic xD


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks dramaqueen and codered XDD! He's a very pretty boy. Yes I love his fins!


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

RIP

6 Days after I got him he died. Don't know cause as I went away for just a day then this happened. He was really pretty too.

Ate fine for 2 days then 3rd day had a problem 4th, 5th didn't eat and then 6th day he died. *sigh* Bloody pet stores need to learn to take care of their freaking fish better. *RAGE!*

Anyways going to petstore and demainding a refund or a new fishy. 

All my other guys are perfectly happy now and moving around like healthy bettas ^.^.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh no! I'm sorry.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sorry DDx


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that. Hate when they die so inexplicably. >_<


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone ^.^. That means a lot.

Yeah I agree. Dragonfish was telling me about double tails as well. so yeah...


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

sorry about your DBT ashitaka6.


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

Thank You Jayy


----------

